# Rifle Grouping



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

This may be a lot to ask but I would love to see some pictures of some targets and the groupings shot on them!
-thanks


----------



## kx85n665 (Nov 13, 2005)

ya that would be nice

Especially at the 400- 600 yard range.

i have problems keeping it on the paper at 300


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I wish I had enough smarts to be able to post pictures... :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm at work so these are the only ones I can get to right now. Both are 5 rounds, fired prone using a Harris bipod. Rifle is Savage 10FP .308, Sightron 4x16x42 AO scope, ammo - Black Hills match 168 grain SMK. The X-ring is .75" across, the 10-ring is 1.75" across.

*100 yards*










*200 yards*










huntin1


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Nice shooting!!!
Thanks for the replies. Keep 'um coming!!! 8)


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Here are some BAD groups at 50 yards with this Savage rifle:

[siteimg]2111[/siteimg]

It is a Savage 12FLV, .308 26" heavy barrel, lefty. Topped with a Sightron 4.5-16x42, swivel Harris, etc.

They were shot using military ball ammo when the rifle was new for break-in and plinking purposes.

[siteimg]599[/siteimg]

Here is a BETTER group I shot at 100 yards using handloads. I shot this after I modified the stock and bedded the action. The bedding only took me 3 tries to get it right. But I am a bedding expert now!

It is only a 3 shot group though. The recipe is 168 gr. Sierra Match King, 46.0 gr. Hogdon H380, CCI 200 primer. I am still tweaking this load with a 168 gr. Ballistic Tip. We'll see if it likes it too.

[siteimg]2128[/siteimg]


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There are two groups here. They were shot resting the rifles on my truck tool box at 310 yards. The day was nice, with only about a 12 mph variable wind. I was surprised the 22-250 is still pretty close to MOA, even with those little 40 grain bullets. The .270 Wby Mag was less of a surprise, as it shoots 5/8" clover leaf groups at 100 yards on a regular basis. I'm really not a very good bench shooter, and these groups are much better than the norm for me. Good shooting, Burl
[siteimg]2881[/siteimg]


----------



## vizslaguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Winchester M70 7mm Rem Mag. Winchester 140 gr. Supreme Ballistic Silvertip. 200 yard bench/bags.


----------



## arkhillbilly (Nov 24, 2005)

First pic my 243 abolt s/s 100 gr federal soft points

270 wsm abolt s/s

300wsm abolt composite stalker


all groups at 100 yds 3 shots
270 wsm-130gr ballistic tips federal premium
300 wsm-180gr fed premium accubond


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Three groups with Remington .243 and 70 grain Federal ballistic tips @100 yds.

[siteimg]3456[/siteimg]


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

This is one 3 shot group during break-in using Factory ammo. new gun and hasn't hit the sweet spot yet. I was shooting at the box. haven't had time or money to start handloading for it just yet. I'm having a hard time getting Lapua brass and bullets at the current time.
100yds, prone.
xdeano


----------

